
Hong Kong’s protesters were afraid to use their metro cards - mmoez
https://qz.com/1642441/extradition-law-why-hong-kong-protesters-didnt-use-own-metro-cards/
======
ochabaut
I think that the fear of being spied by the government shouldn't exist
anywhere. Do you think that someday, we will be able to pay everything with
cryptos ? Just like it was 100 years ago with cash. If we are able to do that,
anybody would remain anonymous IRL, not only on internet ...

